# Turkish Residence Visa



## Sapandy (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi All,
Greetings!
I was just wondering if any member of this Forum might be able to point me in the right direction. I am an indian Citizen, currently residing in Dubai, and was interested to find out if I could get a Turkish residency. Its a bit complicated, i bought a property in Istanbul, under the understanding that the title deeds would be transferred to my name upon completion. However, later on i found out that an Indian citizen cannot own property in Turkey, because No reciprocatory agreements are in place between India and Turkey. The only option i have is A). to get a resident permit or B). To set up a company in Turkey which will be treated an a turkish entity, and then transfer the property in the Company's name. I have spoken to a few lawyers but they just seem to go around. I do not want to get dragged into something that might set me back finacially, and i land up with a stalemate property. I have been trying to get information from various sources but have not found anything helpful. If someone has an idea or can send me some web links that i could get the required info, i would be extremely grateful.
i live in dubai so if there is any help one needs for this part just drop me a line and i do be happy to assist in any way possible.

Thanks so much for your time.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the fourm! Hopefully someone here will have some ideas for you, but if you have already contacted lawyers with the appropriate specialties, you may already know what all your options are. Since most residency visas, though not all, tend to require actual residence in the country, that might be more difficult for you than setting up a company, especially if all that is required is incorporation and you don't actually have to do business other than hold the property for investment.


----------



## tylerbabe (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi,
If you have bought a property in Istanbul you should be able to apply for a visa you can have 1.2.3.4, or 5 yr. We moved to Turkey 2 yrs ago and love it.


----------



## abdulmanan (May 3, 2009)

tylerbabe said:


> Hi,
> If you have bought a property in Istanbul you should be able to apply for a visa you can have 1.2.3.4, or 5 yr. We moved to Turkey 2 yrs ago and love it.


Hi, I have read this and live in Dubai and i would like you to tell me please step by step how you did it thank you for your time and help!


----------



## sherrif (May 24, 2009)

hello,
i must tell you that i ave an existing company in dubai and i just opened another one here in turkey,it was very difficult getting my families papers,i must tell u that as a property owner it should be more easier.....anyway i would like to direct you to the turkish company who helped me in my endeavours here in turkey.......u can call me on +905072804806(turkish line) to discuss further and kno more about ur situation then i will explain to the company and give u feed back by friday as i would be in Dubai by weekend.........


----------

